# Driveshaft balancing?



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm chasing the dreaded mystery vibration. OBS Chevy crew 1ton with two piece driveshaft. Shimmy's at 30mph and smooths out by 55. I've changed all three U-joints and new carrier bearing. New set of wheels and tires. Looked inside rear diff for metal pieces or obvious wear. Pinion bearings sound fine while turning driveshaft with cover off. No signs of bad wear on ring and pinion gears. Don't hear anything from the wheel bearings either. Until one of these makes noise I'm not throwing any money at them. The driveshaft doesn't look to have lost a weight or have a dent. Am I missing something? Local drive line shop wants over $100 to balance, but couldn't say if that included the R/R. Then acted ****** when they found out it was for a pickup truck. Some days this place get to me.


----------



## RAZZ33 (Dec 21, 2010)

Capt: the best way to isolate the vibration is to run it on rack in gear at that speed and most of the time you will see the problem if it is the drive shaft...if the vibration is bad you will see it
Bill


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

That's what lead to changing the carrier bearing. Did the u-joints since the shafts have to come out anyway. I did find one bad cap at the rear yoke. A couple of snapped needle bearing inside it. I'll rack it and spin it all again. On the flip side, it's never been smoother at highway speeds.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I had one done a few years ago at Driveshafts Unlimited in San Antonio. I had all the joints replaced and specified Spicer ujoints, not the Chinese ones. Drive in, they removed, cleaned, balanced & painted the shaft for a round $150. Don't know their current price. My first visit they didn't have the Spicers, they ordered them & got them in a couple of days. http://www.driveshaftsunlimitedstx.com/
Found this listing for CC, might give them a call. http://www.manta.com/c/mt1mmq9/south-texas-driveshaft-co


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks, those guy are not in my mini phone book that floats around in the truck.


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

I have had this problem b4 and you just need to get the drive shaft balance. It's not that hard to remove..


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Did you have your driveshaft off before the vibration? Could water or mud got in it. Check make sure all u-joints are free and not stiff or locked up. Check carrier bearing mounts should have a inch of play on the frame that the housing bolts to check it, and make sure its staight not off setting. 

The reason i asked if your drive shaft was off before the vibration is I replaced my u-joints and bearing on the same truck and when i took it apart one night and put it together the next and the rear section i got it backwards and it caused it to vibrate as you say yours is. 

Coleman


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

i took my drive shaft to driveshaft specialties in beaumont it cost right under $150 to change all the u joints and balance. when i went to pick it up he said the shaft was something like .035 out of balance and from what he said was a good bit. so with that being said i dont exactly think you will be able to see it with the naked eye. good luck to ya let us know what it was when you get it lined out im curious


----------



## paffap (Feb 13, 2009)

Try 2 things,unbolt rear u-ioint and rotate shaft 180 and rebolt. Also check your transmission tail shaft mount for play


----------

